# National Summer Steamup July 2015



## Captain Dan (Feb 7, 2008)

Just an FYI, the Lions Gate Hotel is booked full for Saturday July 18. So, if you want to make a 4 day reservation (and have not done so) you are out of luck.

Dan Fuller
Carrollton, Texas


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

And, I was just told by the Lions Gate Hotel reservation clerk that the block of available rooms at the special NSS rate is sold out. It was confirmed, too, that there are no available rooms for Saturday, July 18.

Steve Shyvers


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

The NSS organizers are looking into this. Been trying to contact the hotel to get this ironed out. We have a contract with the Lion's Gate for enough rooms to cover the event.

Hopefully get resolution on this next week. Please stay tuned.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you, Bob.

Steve Shyvers


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Must call the hotel and dial 0 for the front desk. Central reservations see the block as sold rooms but held I was told when I recently made my reservation.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

So, here's the deal. Call the reservations line at 916-643-6222 and press "0". That gets you to the front desk of the Lion's Gate in Sacramento. They know we are coming and rooms are set aside. If you press "1" you get sent to a chain reservation system which is having problems.

The NSS boys will meet with the hotel face-to-face this week to get the commo problems ironed out. In the meantime -- PRESS "0".

More to follow.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday one of the NSS organizers contacted me and advised me to call the Lions Gate and select "0" to connect with the front desk. I did that this morning and spoke to the hotel's front desk supervisor. I explained that the other day I had made room reservations, but was unable to secure the NSS rate. Bottom line: not only was my room rate lowered to the NSS rate, but my reservation was also extended to cover Saturday, July 18, as well! A big "Thank You" to the NSS organizers for jumping on the situation and getting it resolved quickly.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve: Thanks for your patience on this. 

vr Bob


----------



## Captain Dan (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks to all that helped with clearing up the room reservations at the Lions Gate.

Dialing 0 and making reservations with the front desk worked like a charm.
Dan


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello fellow steamers: Three important Summer Steamup deadlines are fast approaching:

*Monday, June 15, is the last day to order apparel with the event logo; if you're going to order the apparel, you should probably register too. (Apparel will be available at the event, but we cannot guarantee size or type.)

*Tuesday, June 16, is the last day to get the discount at the hotel ($91, plus taxes). Call 916-643-6222, Ext. 0 (push zero not one).

* The last day to register and receive a free ticket to the Saturday night BBQ is July 1. Additionally, registrations after July 1 cost $120 rather than $95.

Head on over to http://www.summersteamup.com/ and get signed up

Thanks.


----------



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

Bob,

Despite the great efforts of the Steam Events group, some of the on-site staff at the Lion's Gate remain unaware that rooms are available and are turning away reservations.

11th hour steamers shouldn't take "NO" for an answer regarding room availability.

I made reservations this morning after a thwarted attempt last night.

Last night I called the front desk at Lion's Gate and was told by Brianna that the entire hotel was booked - including the NSS room block. I explained that I had heard of a glitch that may make the rooms appear sold out and asked if she was aware of a problem. She was emphatic that there were no rooms. End of story.

Except that I am the persistent sort.

I contacted Jim McDavid and he assured me that rooms were still available and recommended that I speak to Mary Lou (if available) or a front desk manager. I was able to get a room (16th through 19th) when I spoke with a woman named Fwaz at the front desk this morning. It took one additional call to remind them to send my confirmation email.

Persistence pays off in the long run.

Looking forward to seeing you guys in July.

Mike


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the update Mike.
I sent an email to our contact at the Lionsgate to double check on any more issues.
Persistence pays off.
Glad you got your booking.
looking forward to seeing you in July

Craig


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Where exactly is the event itself? Google maps show a building called the McClellan Conference Center and I do recall from many years ago that the Lions Gate Conference center was some distance from the hotel itself.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

McClellan is an old Air Force base... hence things are sort of spread out. The main desk and dining room is in the old Officers Club. The rooms are former Officers Quarters, etc. The NSS used to be held in the old NCO Club, but was moved a few years ago. First it was in an old hanger, then was moved to the McClellan Conference Center with air conditioning. Not sure what purpose that structure once served.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

All I know is the McClellan Conference Center with air conditioning is a great place to run and has plenty of track.
Looking forward to another great year to visit and run with all the gang.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

mikemartin said:


> Bob,
> 
> Despite the great efforts of the Steam Events group, some of the on-site staff at the Lion's Gate remain unaware that rooms are available and are turning away reservations.
> 
> ...



Hi Mike: Dave and Craig are on this. Had another trouble report over the weekend as well. It's possible "Brianna" really works at the center reservation place, but --- more to follow. Thanks for your patience Mike. Looking forward to seeing you again.

The conference center is on Luce Ave. Middle hanger in a row of hangers. It's a kiddie-corner walk from the old PX. Really nice facility. Air conditioned, lots of room.

Take care, Bob


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Organizers of the National Summer Steamup have learned that our $91 rate has been sold out for Saturday night, July 18. The regular rate starts at $139 per night.

The $91 rate for the other nights is available through tomorrow night (June 16) and then the regular rate kicks in for any night.

The hotel says it is filling up, especially on July 18.

Make your reservations as soon as possible.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob I have made my reservation at least a month ago now, they told me that were going to figure out why they couldn't reserve me the double that was requested as it is me and another staying there. Currently the reservation is for a single bed and no return calls yet as to what's going on. 

I'll try calling again today but seems I get nowhere.


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Jason,

Make sure you press "0" to get the front desk.
Ask for Marilou, she is a front desk manager.
Hopefully she can get it sorted out for you.

Craig


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

The deadline for pre-registration for the Summer Steamup is tomorrow, July 1, by the end of business.

On a full steamer registration you save $25 if you do so by tomorrow.

Eight layouts, 17 loops, 2200 feet of track (almost 14 scale miles), clinics Friday and Saturday. Dealer room Thursday, Friday and Saturday. BBQ dinner on Saturday night. Door prizes.

Can't be beat.

Register by tomorrow and save big.

http://www.summersteamup.com/


----------

